# Problem mit dem Teich



## Actionfigur (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe mich nun extra in diesem Forum angemeldet, weil ich einfach nicht mehr weiter weiß was meinen Teich angeht.

Erst ein mal ein paar Infos zum Teich:

Der Teich wurde übernommen - sprich der wurde nicht von mir selbst gebaut oder geplant oder was auch immer. Auch die Fische wurden mitübernommen (waren ca 40 Goldfische. Einige sind allerdings verendet)

Da der Teich zu Anfang eine einzige braune, widerwärtige Masse war und der Schlamm unten im Teich sicher 50 cm hoch war, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, dass wir den Teich komplett reinigen (jaja, das soll man eigentlich nicht machen, aber das war echt extrem eklig und das wollten wir den Fischis dann doch nicht zumuten)

Also haben wir das ganze Wasser abgelassen und haben ca 1500 Liter in Tanks gespeichert und später zum frisch zugeführten Leitungswasser ebenso zugegeben.

Der Teich fasst ungefähr 15000 Liter, haben jedoch erst einmal nur knapp 9500 Liter reingefüllt.

Im Teich schwimmen nun ca 30 Goldfische (alle recht klein) und eigens zugewanderte __ Molche.

Wir haben eine große Seerosenpflanze im Teich , __ Schwertlilien (glaube ich) , 40 Algenbälle rundherum verteilt, einige Unterwasserpflanzen (bisher so ca 7) und gaaaanz viel kanadische __ Wasserpest. Auch einen Bachlauf haben wir gebaut und dort einige Pflanzen, wie z.B. __ Rohrkolben, Zwergkalmus und so weiter, untergebracht.

Da das Geld knapp war und wir wenigstens "etwas" filterndes am Teich nötig hatten, haben wir uns 2 Biotec 5.1 Filter besorgt und diese hintereinander geschaltet. Der Filter wird von 2 Pumpen versorgt die ca 7500 l/h durch den Filter jagen.

Dazu haben wir noch eine kleine Pumpe die den Bachlauf betreibt. Auch hier sind es noch ein mal ca 1500 l/h.



Nun zu meinem Problem : 

Der Teich war nach der Befüllung milchig bis trüb. Das war ja alles gar kein Problem.
Nun aber ist der Teich grün. 
Die Teichfolie ist unterhalb des Wasserspiegels grün und schleimig.
Mir wurden Pflanzen (u.a. die Algenbälle) empfohlen, da diese den Algen die Nährstoffe rauben und somit keine wachsen können. 

Pflanzen habe ich eigentlich mehr als genug im Teich.

Ich weiß mir da echt nicht mehr weiterzuhelfen.

Natürlich, ein Teich braucht Zeit. Aber wieso zur Hölle wurde er so verdammt schnell grün trotz der Pflanzen und des Filters ?

Ich bin ratlos und bitte um Hilfe.


MfG

Actionfigur


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

jaja die lieben Algen.. ist leider ganz normal, besonders nach einer Grundreinigung..   so viele Nährstoffe können die paar Pflanzen gar nicht aufnehmen, dass es für Algen nicht reichen würde....  die Hauptdinge sind Geduld und Pflanzen


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hi Actionfigur,
:Willkommen2
die Schwebealgen haben nun erst mal was sie brauchen und sind schneller als die anderen Pflanzen.
Das ist auch gut für den neu befüllten Teich, da sich dann an der Folie ein Biofilm bilden kann.
Die Fische fühlen sich sehr wohl darin. Auf Schwankungen von PH Wert und Sauerstoff sollte man achten.

Lass die beiden Filter mal parallel laufen. Damit wird mehr Wasser gefiltert.


----------



## Actionfigur (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hey,

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


Die Filter laufen immer gleichzeitig. Sofern es geht, laufen sie auch 24/7 (eigentlich immer der Fall).


Gibt es denn gar keine Möglichkeit, dass man wenigstens etwas von diesem hässlichen Grünton wegbekommt ? Chemie will ich da gänzlich ausschließen. Ist eh nur Murks.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

nicht wirklich, Vliesfilter bringen was, sind aber ,,etwas" teuer" ;-)  das regelt sich von alleine, dauert aber leider...


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Servus Actionfigur

Macht mal 4 Wochen Urlaub ... aber nicht daheim ...

Wenn Ihr zurück kommt ist das Wasser klar ...

Die Fische verhungern schon nicht ...

Laßt mal die Natur machen ...

Mach mal paar Bilder ... auch vom Teich als Übersicht


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Wenn du etwas beschleunigen willst, ist eine UVC Lampe hilfreich.
Die schädigt die grünen Dinger. Die entstehenden Nährstoffe solltest du dann im Filter öfter rausholen.


----------



## Actionfigur (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo,

Danke für die vielenAntworten !

Eine UVC-Lampe ist bereits im Anmarsch. 18 Watt sollten ausreichen , richtig?


Anbei Fotos vom Teich, damit ihr euch einen Überblick verschaffen könnt und euch ebenso an dem Grünton erfreuen könnt


----------



## katja (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

:willkommen im forum auch von mir 

gleich mal ein paar fragen 

wieso habt ihr das wasser noch nicht ganz eingelassen? und wo sind die pflanzen? bis auf die seerose (die ihre nahrung übers substrat aufnimmt) sehe ich nix  ok, du schreibst unterwasserpflanzen sind drin, aber ringsum fehlt mir da so einiges!  die __ schwertlilien können da oben auf dem trockenen auch nix ausrichten :? genauso wie die pflanzen im bachlauf, die sind ja noch im topf mit erde!!! so wird das nix.

ich würde auf den rand ringsum ordentlich sand packen, viiiele pflanzen (wurzelnackt) rein und den teich natürlich dann volllaufen lassen 

evtl. mit ein paar steinen das substrat "bremsen", damit dir nicht alles in die tiefe rutscht!

also die fehlende bepflanzung wäre meine vermutung für dein grünes wasser


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo Actionfigur,

also was mir auffällt und was ich schon häufiger gesehen habe was störend sein kann:

Die Schrägen zum Ufer hin würde ich eher treppenförmig anlegen.
So rutscht Dir doch bestimmt dauernd etwas in die Tiefe - sei es Steine oder Pflanzkörbe.
Das könnte man ja auch im Nachhinein noch gut korrigieren.


----------



## pema (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo,
da kann ich mich Katja nur anschließen Mach den Teich voll! Sonst startest du ja beim späteren Auffüllen des Teiches ein zweites mal mit der Biologie und - leider auch - mit den Algen. Die Pflanzen gehören am besten in ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch und von den 'Unmengen' an __ Wasserpest kann ich auch nichts erkennen 

Aber die Anlage ist sehr schön und ihr werdet sicherlich Spaß daran haben...ihr solltet ihn euch nur nicht durch ein paar Schwebealgen, die von alleine wieder verschwinden, nehmen lassen

petra


----------



## Actionfigur (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo,

zunächst mal zum Wasser : Der Teich ist nicht ganz aufgefüllt, weil wir Angst haben, dass es zu sehr in's Geld geht. Haben den jetzt zu 3/4 voll. 

Mit den __ Schwertlilien, das stimmt. Die bringen so nichts  Aktzeptiert und eigesehen. So war das vorher allerdings nicht gemeint. Wollte nur anmerken, dass normalerweise (bei komplett gefülltem Teich) diese dort versorgt sind.

Die __ Wasserpest ist abgetaucht. Haben diese zusammengebunden zu "Büschen" und dann sind die abgetaucht. 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Bachlauf und den Körben. Wusste garnicht, dass der Korb bzw. die dort drin enthaltene Erde so voller Nährstoffe ist. Dennoch lasse ich sie noch ne Woche wachsen und packe sie dann raus ! Danke 

Umbauen des Teiches (angedeutete Treppen) kommt NICHT in Frage. Wir haben den Teich so übernommen und wollten ihn so lassen bzw. nicht großartig dran rumbauen (also am Teich selbst).

Ich werde noch zusehen, dass ich noch mehr Pflanzen bekomme, welche schwimmend oder unterwasserlebend sind. Der Rand kann ja erst ein Mal nicht bepflanzt werden. Das wird aber nachgeholt sobald genug Wasser da ist 

Jetzt muss ich überlegen, ob ich alles beantwortet habe. Ich glaube...ja !

Achja. Den Fischen scheint es echt gut zu gehen. Die schwimmen hin und her und flitzen rum, verstecken sich und fressen tun sie auch. 

Ich füttere sie übrigens ein Mal in der Woche. Reicht das? Bin da ehrlich gesagt überfragt.


----------



## katja (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

die __ schwertlilien bringen nicht nur nix, sie werden dir ohne einen gewissen wasserstand auch eingehen.
deine pflanzen wachsen ohne die erde in den töpfen u.u. sogar besser, in der feuchten erde faulen die wurzeln gern.
unterwasserpflanzen sind immer gut, schwimmende nur über den sommer, dann kannst du sie auf den kompost geben.
wenn du den rand nicht bepflanzt, wird es aber eben auch nix mit klarem wasser, was du dir ja vermutlich bei threaderstellung gewünscht hast 

wenn nur noch 1/4 bis zur endhöhe fehlt, wird es an der wasserrechnung kaum zu merken sein.

füttern würde ich so wenig wie möglich, das wird alles wieder in algenfutter umgewandelt und solange die keine konkurrenz von genug pflanzen bekommen.... :?


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

was die Wasserkosten angeht haben wir Glück.. wir haben einen Brauchwasser-Anschluss, bei dem KEIN Abwasser berechnet wird ( das ist ja das teure daran)      haben also 2 Wasseruhren...  

so kostet und der Kubikmeter Wasser nur 2,50 Euro anstatt fast 7 Euro

vielleicht mal die Feuerwehr fragen, manchmal sind die so nett und machen mal ,,ne Übung " in der Nähe und füllen für ne Kiste Bier den Teich am Hydranten auf ;-)


----------



## katja (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

aber selbst bei 7 euro sprechen wir bei den fehlenden 5-6000 litern dann von max. 42 euro! daran sollte es beim hobby teich nicht mangeln


----------



## Actionfigur (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Bei der Feuerwehr haben wir schon nachgefragt. Die machen das hier nicht mehr. Ist mit zu viel Aufwand verbunden und dergleichen. Keine Chance, sagten sie.

Die __ Lilien werden natürlich tagtäglich mehr als ausreichen bewässert. Um die geht es mir im Moment auch garnicht. 
Mir stellt sich viel mehr die Frage : Was kann man in DEM JETZIGEN Zustand machen?

Wir haben den Gartenteich übernommen bein Hauserwerb. Haben also vorher keinen geplant oder sonst irgendwas. Was halt nur nen schönes Highlight im Garten und kein ausschlaggebender Grund. Aus diesem einfachen Grunde fallen immer andere Kosten an und der Teich steht hinten an. Das ist nun mal leider so. Und auch hier werden sicher wieder einige von euch schreiben, dass das ne falsche Einstellung ist - ich kann da jedoch nicht viel machen. Ich wohne schließlich nicht allein hier (Schüler  ) und habe auch nicht die finanziellen Mittel alles zu ändern etc. 
Wenn es nach mir ginge hätte ich da ne Menge dran geändert - das kostet aber immer so verdammt viel Geld, welches ich nun mal nicht habe. Kann immer nur Stück für Stück kaufen / machen. 
So als kleine Randinfo 

Die eingetopften Pflanzen werde ich dann gleich direkt mal aus dem selbigen entfernen und die Erde weitestgehend entfernen.

Nun zum fehlenden Wasser. 
Ich bin froh, dass ich den Teich so habe wie er nun ist. Das war echt Überzeugungsarbeit, dass der gereinigt werden muss / soll. Wäre gut, wenn ihr den aktuellen Umstand einfach aktzeptieren könntet. Bin ja schließlich nicht blind. Sehe, dass dort Wasser fehlt 

Also nun noch ein Mal zusammengefasst:

Ich möchte gern wissen, was ich bei aktuellem Umstand ( 3/4 Füllung des Wassers ) richten kann. Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks und Tipps? 


und noch ein Mal danke für die fixen Antworten


----------



## burki (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

hallo

also wenn du das geld sparen willst, frage ich warum ein teich?

die folie ist der sonne ausgesetzt, die haltbarkeit geht runter und sie wirkt so als heizung.
das wasser wird wärner, der sauerstoffgehalt sinkt und algen werden noch mehr.

hast die tip bekommen. 
wasser GANZ rein, pflanzens raus aus den potten ins wasser, pflanzstufen schaffen!


----------



## frido (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Kann dir auch nicht ganz folgen-warum fragst du was du machen kannst, wenn du den wichtigsten Tipp nicht umsetzen willst. Wenn dir die paar Mark für´s Wasser schon zu viel sind, kannste es gleich lassen-alle anderen Verbesserungsvorschläge werden mit Sicherheit deutlich teurer. Erstens aktivierst du die Pflanzen im Flachwasserbereich, die dann endlich Nährstoffe im Teich (Algenfutter) abbauen können. Wenn im Teich eine PVC Folie verbaut ist und die Sonne da drauf knallt, kannste die in zwei, drei Jahren wegschmeißen-schau mal, was ne gescheite Folie in der benötigten Größe kostet-da wirds dir die Tränen in die Augen treiben. Und außerdem sieht die eigentlich sehr schöne Anlage richtig Kacke aus, wenn die letzten 50 cm bis zum eigentlichen Wasserstand aus blanker, schwarzer Folie bestehen. Also füll den Teich auf-das ist der beste und billigste Tipp, den du bekommst...


----------



## Actionfigur (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo,

ich glaube ich wurde falsch verstanden 
Der Teich wurde übernommen und wir haben uns den nicht selbst gebaut. Haben da schon sehr viel Arbeit und Geld reingesteckt, da der Vorbesitzer rein gar nichts mehr am Teich gemacht hat. Schätzen, dass er so ca 5 Jahre wirklich nichts gemacht hat.
Die Folie ist (sagte uns ein bekannter Fachmann) sehr hochwertig und dick. Quasi unzerstörbar, sofern man sie nicht mutwillig zerstören möchte.
Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich nichts für den Teich ausgeben möchte oder dergleichen. Es ist nur so, dass hier anderweitig Kosten angefallen sind (nicht vorhersehbar), welche den Teich hinten anstehen lassen.
Dennoch habe ich das, was mir der finanzielle Rahmen zuließ, notdürftig hergerichtet und gekauft, damit wenigstens etwas da ist, was im Normalfall auf jeden Fall da sein sollte 

Das Wasser ist nun fast ganz voll (fehlen vielleicht max 10 Zentimeter) und auch die Pflanzen sind aus den Körben. Der Kies, in welche die Pflanzen kommen (sehr feiner Kies !) ist auch gekauft und wird die Tage, sobald es endlich aufhört zu regnen, eingesetzt.

Die Pflanzen scheinen sich mittlerweile eingewöhnt zu haben, weil sie (auch ohne Topf + das darin enthaltene Substrat) sehr gut wachsen und gedeihen. 

Worauf ich eigentlich gehofft habe, waren nützliche Tipps, die jeder anwenden kann.
Ich bin auch mittlerweile dabei mir einen eigenen Filter zu bauen, welcher mehr als ausreichend sein wird.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Teichmen (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo

Was Du hast Angst vor der Wasserrechnung, ich würde sagen falsches Hobby


----------



## frido (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Dann ist der Teich ja schon mal voll Wasser-das ist gut...  Jetzt ist in erster Linie Geduld angesagt. Der Vorteil-Geduld kostet nix. Die Pflanzen müssen erst mal durchstarten und der Filter muss einlaufen. Im ersten Jahr werden dich die Algen wahrscheinlich begleiten. Schwebealgen wirst du relativ gut mit einer UVC Lampe los, aber die frei werdenden Nährstoffe werden dann meist von den Fadenalgen weggespachtelt. Und gegen die hilft die UVC nicht. Solange die Algen nicht überhand nehmen, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen und die Natur ihren Lauf nehmen lassen. Wenn vorhanden, ab und an Fadenalgen abfischen und sonst nix. Auch keine Chemie in den Teich kippen!!! Ausreichend Wasserpflanzen und nicht zu viele Fische. Das wird schon. Der Teich braucht einfach etwas Zeit, ein biologisches Gleichgewicht aufzubauen.


----------



## Actionfigur (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Tag,

langsam nervt es. Ich habe mir das Hobby NICHT ausgesucht. Können hier einige einfach nicht lesen? Es nervt !

Nehmt euch bitte mal nen Beispiel an z.B. frido, welcher auch auf meine Äußerungen eingeht. Das ist ja schrecklich!


So. 

@Frido: Habe mir ein UVC-Gerät zugelegt und ich hoffe, dass sie wenigstens etwas bringt  
Schwebealgen sind für mich kein Problem, da ich eh täglich im Teich herumkescher und hineingefallene oder gewehte Blätter dort rausfische und alles, was da sonst nicht reingehört. Da sind Schwebealgen also viel eher willkommen, da sie ja scheinbar die Nährstoffe nutzen um zu wachen - und da ich die abfischen werde kommt mir das nur entgegen.

Mittlerweile fangen die Pflanzen an zu arbeiten , so habe ich das Gefühl. Vorallem nach dem Regen ist das Wasser schon etwas klarer geworden und aus dem Filter kommt klares Wasser. Habe dies getestet, indem ich nen sauberen Eimer an den Auslauf hielt und geschaut habe. Vor zwei Wochen war das Wasser gelb-grün, welches da raus lief, jetzt ist es, wie gesagt, klar.

Chemie - da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen - werde ich niemals da hineinschütten. Halte davon rein gar nichts. Das muss alles auch auf natürlichem Wege gehen, was die Chemie da schaffen soll.

Du rätst mir also, dass ich den Teich nun erst mal einfach seinen natürlichen Lauf gehen lassen soll und jut ist?

Eine Frage hab ich noch - die verbaute Teichfolie ist wirklich dick und ich mache mir eigentlich keine Sorgen, dass die kaputt geht - jedoch hat sich auf der Folie nen Algenfilm abgesetzt. Sie ist unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche grün. Ist ja denk ich auch normal. Schadet dieser Film der Folie und sollte ich diesen Film lieber entfernen, oder wie sieht das aus?


MfG

Björn


----------



## frido (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Der Algen-oder Biofilm schadet der Folie definitiv nicht. Nur PVC Folie, die der direkten Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt ist, nimmt im Laufe der Zeit Schaden. Also bitte diese Stellen mit Steinen oder Ufermatten abdecken. 
Klar nutzen Schwebealgen die vorhandenen Nährstoffe-aber sie machen eben auch trübes Wasser und mit nem Kescher lassen die sich eher nicht rausfischen. Aber eine ausreichend starke UVC Lampe wirkt recht zuverlässig gegen Schwebealgen.


----------



## pema (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*



> langsam nervt es. Ich habe mir das Hobby NICHT ausgesucht. Können hier einige einfach nicht lesen? Es nervt



Tja, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die allermeisten hier sich den Teich als ihr Hobby ausgesucht haben.

petra


----------



## Actionfigur (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*



pema schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die allermeisten hier sich den Teich als ihr Hobby ausgesucht haben.
> 
> petra



Liegt wohl eher daran, dass hier einige zu faul sind mal nachzulesen was ich denn überhaupt schrieb.

Ich bin hier hergekommen, um nach Hilfe zu suchen, da ich das Beste draus machen wollte und zwar so, wie es mir eben möglich ist. So Kommentare kannst dir echt sparen.
Ich will mich hier nicht mit dem Teich brüsten oder sonst was. Habe mir das Hobby NICHT ausgesucht, nur ist der Teich zu schade, um ihn einfahc zuzuschütten, wie man sieht.

Man kann doch wohl erwarten, dass man hier nen WENIG auf die Ausgangslage eingeht und dementsprechend Tipps gibt.
Da werd ich ernsthaft sauer.

Vielleicht habt ihr euch das Hobby ja ausgesucht und das könnt ihr auch, ist mir persönlich egal was ihr in eurer Freizeit macht. Jedoch solltet ihr hier mal nen etwas besseren Eindruck Neulingen gegenüber machen. Vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann mal eines meiner Hobbys, sobald es mir möglich ist. Ich habe hier lediglich um etwas Hilfe geraten, weil ich sehr wenig Ahnung habe was das Thema Teich anbelangt (auch nach umfangreicher Recherche. Theorie ist nicht alles)

Ich bitte nun noch ein Mal darum:

Bitte verkneift euch Kommentare wie "dann hast dir das falsche Hobby ausgesucht", "such dir halt was anderes" oder was auch immer. 

Ich will lediglich etwas Hilfe. Blöde Kommentare kann ich mir selbst ausdenken.


Das dort oben können die, die mir hier bisher sehr hilfreiche Tipps gaben, ignorieren.

Kleines Update am Rande : Mittlerweile erscheint der Teich schon klarer. Kann ca 30 Centimeter weiter gucken (geschätzt).
Großes Danke !


----------



## Connemara (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo Björn,
ich finde es schade, dass du so scharfe Worte hier findest! Alle die hier antworten, und ja nicht nur in diesem Thread, sondern in ganzen vielen anderen auch noch, tun dies aus Spaß an der Freude und weil sie ein Interesse daran haben, dass so etwas Tolles wie ein Teich im Garten auch funktioniert.
Ich bin noch nicht sooo lange dabei, bin aber immer wieder erstaunt, wie geduldig hier Fragen beantwortet werden, die gefühlt wahrscheinlich schon zum 1000sten Male hier gestellt werden. Auch ich habe solche Fragen gestellt, als ich mich hier anmeldete...ICH kann da nur DANKE sagen. Mir wurde super geholfen und ich bin begeistert...auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht mit jeder Antwort etwas anfangen konnte...
Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass vielleicht auch mal nicht immer ALLES gelesen wird. Bei dieser hohen Anzahl an Fragen und dem Wunsch allen Fragenden zu helfen, gibt es sicher schlimmeres.
Wenn jemand etwas nicht gelesen hat und in deinen Augen etwas "Blödes" schreibt....egal...dann schreib 3-4 Worte dazu (auch wenn es zum 3. oder 4. mal ist) und fertig.
Das ist hier ein Hobby-Forum und nicht eine professionelle Beratungsstelle, von der man, weil man sie gut bezahlt, Supergenauigkeit erwarten kann!
Sorry...meine Meinung!


----------



## Actionfigur (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Verstehe ich so, hab ja aber explizit drauf hingewiesen, warum ich hier frage und ebenso schrieb ich, dass ich so Kommentare nicht suche, sondern viel eher Hilfe 

Will hier niemanden angehen. Nur.. irgendwann nervt es echt, wenn man sich hier zum zehnten Mal erklären muss. Das will niemand. 

Bin bisher auch echt dankbar für die Tipps, da sie helfen.


----------



## Winnie62 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo

das du aus kostengründen den Teich nicht ganz volllaufen läßt kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen aber gut. Das der Teich im Betrieb wenig Kosten verursachen soll ist eben deine Herangehensweise.

Allerdings kaufst du dir jetzt einen Filter (der läuft 24/7) Dieser wird bei einer Leistung von 100 Watt ca 160 Euro im Jahr (22cent per kwh- habe so 300 Tage gerechnet) an Kosten verursachen.

Dazu jetzt noch ein UVC Gerät, welches ebenso Kosten verursacht.

Warum denn keinen naturnahen Teich ohne Technik?

Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*



> Nur.. irgendwann nervt es echt, wenn man sich hier zum zehnten Mal erklären muss



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ,das die Leute die hier antworten auch so ähnlich denken könnten, da sie solche Fragen zum 1000 ten mal beantworten und solche Aussagen zurück bekommen.

So ist das hier ,einer stellt fragen ,alle antworten ,wenn dir die antwort nicht passt schau darüber weg

Komm mal langsam runter, wenn du fragst, must du auch mit solchen antworten klar kommen.Wenn du keine "Blöden Kommentare" möchstest, dann Lese dich hier Schlau.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo Björn,

es mag schon sein dass manche Antworten einem nicht so gefallen, aber im allgemeinen
ist der Umgangston mehr als höflich und ansonsten gibt es ja immer noch Admins oder
Moderatoren die da drauf schauen.
Nun zu Deinem Problem.
Ich hätte auf alle Fälle Pflanzstufen geschaffen - diese so angelegt dass sie leicht nach aussen
hängen - damit das Substrat nicht in tiefere Regionen abrutscht.
Goldfische und klares Wasser funktioniert nur mit aufwändiger Technik und somit mit
hohen Kosten.
Warum machst Du nicht einen naturnahen Teich, mit mäßigem Kleinfischbesatz
z.b. Stichling,__ Bitterling oder __ Moderlieschen.
Diesen Teich könntest Du ohne Technik betreiben, darin könntest Du auch problemlos
Unterwasserpflanzen halten.
Bei Goldfischen ist das immer wieder mal ein Problem, diese fressen meist liebend gern
UW - Pflanzen und gründeln auch gerne am Boden somit werden immer wieder
Nährstoffe aufgewirbelt - welche für Algenbildung zuständig sind.



LG Markus


----------



## Actionfigur (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Tag,

Dann werde ich die mir unnötig erscheinden Kommentare von nun an einfach ignorieren  ist vielleicht am Besten.

Aaalso.

Die Goldfische die dort im Teich quietschfidel herumschwimmen wurden schon etwas reduziert und dass sie herumgründeln stellt eigentlich gar kein Problem dar.

Ich finde, dass ein Teich nicht kristallklares Wasser beinhalten muss, denn dann kann ich mir auch ein Aquarium kaufen  ein wenig trübes Wasser ist gar kein Problem und gehört dazu, so finde ich.
Das Problem war halt zu Anfang, dass man keine 10 Centimeter mehr schauen konnte, weil der Vorbesitzer wohl ewig nichts mehr gemacht hat und vorher auch auf Technik gesetzt hat, als auf etwas naturnahes. Aus diesem Grunde haben wir den Teich auch komplett reinigen müssen, weil die Schlammschicht schon extrem hoch war und man sonst keine Chance auf nen sauberen bzw. vernünftig funktionierenden Teich hatte, außer man möchte gerne einen naturnahen Tümpel.

Wir haben uns über das Thema auch schon ausgetauscht und kamen zu dem Entschluss, dass wir doch sehr gerne Technik einsetzen wollen. Ein naturnahen Teich haben wir ausgeschlossen.

Nun stellte sich uns als Neulinge jedoch die Frage - was ist zu tun ? Da haben wir uns im Netz informiert, bei Teichbesitzern und und und. Da kam es jedoch meist zu unterschiedlichen Aussagen. Habe mich auch hier etwas schlau gemacht, jedoch waren auch hier oft Aussagen unterschiedlich. Liegt sicher daran, dass man nicht alle Teiche über einen Kamm scheren kann. Daher habe ich auch versucht meinen Teich hier so genau wie es möglich ist zu beschreiben, um eventuell individuelle Hilfe bekommen. Klappt eigentlich auch bisher.

Pflanzen haben wir bereits gekauft und eingesetzt. Sowohl in den Bachlauf (und ja, mittlerweile sind sie aus den Töpfen und der Erde raus und finden ihren Platz in sehr feinem Kies), als auch an der Uferzone wurden Pflanzen eingesetzt. Die Seerose im Teich hat sich nach der Reinigung sehr gut Entwickelt und nimmt gut und gerne ein Drittel der Wasseroberfläche ein. Sie spendet somit recht viel Schatten.

Das Wasser bewegt sich Kreisförmig im Teich. Es wandert vom Filter im Uhrzeigersinn Richtung Bachlaufpumpe und von dort aus wandert das Wasser zurück Richtung Filter. Alles im Uhrzeigersinn.
Ist dies gut so ?

Das Wasser , welches den Filter verlässt, ist mittlerweile sehr klar und nicht mehr gelb-grün wie zu Anfang.

Ich habe sehr viele Marimo-Algenbälle in den Teich gepackt (ca. 40) und diese auch gut und gleichmäßig verteilt.
War das eine gute Wahl ?

Ich habe irgendwann mal gelesen, dass man Speisesalz in den FIlter schütten kann/soll. Wozu dient dies und ist das sinvoll ? Gibt es dort Folgen, welche man beseitigen muss?


Das wär's erst mal.

MfG

Björn


----------



## karsten. (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*



Actionfigur schrieb:


> ............ Alles im Uhrzeigersinn.
> Ist dies gut so ?
> 
> .............
> ...



Hallo Björn 

ob im Uhrzeigersinn oder nicht  darüber wird noch gestritten 



> Uriella ist auch als Geistheilerin tätig. Zu Heilungen dient auch das „Athrum-Wasser“, zu dessen Herstellung Uriella in Trance mit einem Silberlöffel mit Linksdrehungen in einer wassergefüllten Badewanne rührt. Bei diesem Verfahren werde das Wasser „umgepolt“ und „mit dem himmlischen Athrum-Strahl aufgeladen“.


  Quelle Wikipedia""FiatLux"

hier hatte wir´s mal von den Marino-Algen 
die Teile am Leben zu erhalten ist schon hohe Schule 
im Teich kannst Du Ihnen beim Sterben zu sehen 
die machen Dir kein wasser klar !

Salz im Teich 

das haben wir hier jedes Jahr   

damit trägst Du keine Nährstoffe aus dem Teich aus 

sondern gibst Deiner Teichflora "noch eins auf die Mütze"

im Prinzip ist es egal mit was man den[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25/] Algen das Wasser vergiftet[/URL] 


so ein Teich is schon Ding ........:smoki

Richtig oder 
gar nicht 

oder

man muss seine Bedürfnisse auch irgend wie an den Gegebenheiten und seinen Möglichkeiten ausrichten 

dh. vieleicht gewöhnt man sich an den Anblick wie´s ist    


die Befüllung mit fast 10m3 Trinkwasser hat Du Dir soviel Nährstoffe in den Teich gespült, das dauert seine Zeit bis es sich wieder klärt.

im Moment kannst Du nur Deine "Maschinen" anlassen und warten . 
Die erste Algenblüte bei einer Erstbefüllung ist vollkommen normal und muss "ausgesessen" werden .

schönes WE


----------



## ina1912 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

Hallo Björn!

Du hast vollkommen recht, es gibt viele unterschiedliche Tipps und viele verschiedene Herangehensweisen, da man wirklich die Teiche nicht über einen Kamm scheren kann. Jeder wird Dir das empfehlen, was bei SEINEM Teich am besten funktioniert. Aber die Gegebenheiten sind so unterschiedlich, was Volumen, Zuschnitt, Sonnenstunden, Wind, Bodengrund, Technikeinsatz sowie Fisch- und Pflanzenbesatz angeht, dass nicht jeder Tipp ohne weiteres auf andere Teiche übertragen werden kann. Mach Dir also nicht allzu große Sorgen deswegen. Wichtig ist, dass Du genau beobachtest, welche Änderungen welche Wirkung erzielen, und dabei machst Du Deine eigenen Erfahrungen und wirst mit der Zeit das Optimum für Deinen Teich finden. UVC hatte ich zwar noch nie ausprobiert und brauche ich auch nicht mehr, da ich einen Pflanzenfilterteich angeschlossen habe, ist aber sicher für den Beginn sehr sinnvoll, um die schlimmste "Brühe" erstmal zu klären. Den Filter selbst zu bauen finde ich ne gute Idee. Kann auch nur für meinen eigenen Teich sprechen: Technik ist bei mir very low cost!
Nur Mut, auch mal aufs eigene Bauchgefühl zu hören!

LG Ina


----------



## elkop (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Problem mit dem Teich*

... und net gleich goschert sein hehe, gell? dann werden sie eh geholfen.


----------

